# The NC50 Miss List!



## StyleBlack (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm piggy-backing off the NC50 thread! Which products did you think you'd like but ended up being an absolute miss, waste of money, surprisingly terrible on your NC50 skin?? List the product and why it was not for you.


*Foundations:*
  	MUFE HD foundation (all the dark shades were..... just... wrong)
  	MAC Studio Fix Powder (in any shade, all very ashy)
  	MAC Studio Sculpt NC50/55 (The only time the term "Drekitude" will ever leave my lips. It looks grey on me)
  	MAC ProLongwear NC50 & MAC Studio Fix Fluid NC50 (too yellowy and too light)
  	MAC Matchmaster (8.0 & 8.5 were too orange, and 9.0 is too chocolate brown)

*Powders:*
  	Ben Nye Banana Powder lol (too artificial looking. I now use MAC MSF Medium Dark, Dark, or Comfort!)

*Concealers:*
  	Maybelline Fit Me Concealer 30 (It actually "ate through" the foundation on my face... Like anywhere I applied it, within a few minutes, it looked like I wiped away my makeup... terrible.)
  	MAC Select Cover NC50 (too pasty)

*Highlighters:*
  	MAC Glorify (too shimmery and too golden)
  	MAC Gold Deposit (same as above... waaay too glittery & obvious)
  	NARS Albatross (ashy and fake looking... I really wanted to love it, but I couldn't do it)

*Lipstick:*
  	MAC Siss (just not my go too... it is a bit too greige, but I can work with it)


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice to see you back!


----------



## sagehen (Jun 30, 2013)

Adding one:

  	findation.com always returns Rimmel Clean Finish foundation in Natural Caramel.... absolutely not a match.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Jul 3, 2013)

Foundations:
  	MAC Face & body N7 (too gray and light)
  	MUFE HD 177 (couldn't find a color match)
  	MUFE Mat Velvet 175 (looked too gray)
  	Chanel Perfection Lumiere 94 Ambre (slightly too yellow, bad coverage)


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jul 12, 2013)

MUFE Face and Body. Everybody was RAVING about how great it was, and I actually love MUFE HD, but this was a hot mess for me!  12 was too light, I looked like I was wearing a mask in pictures, and 44 sucked all of the yellow undertones out of my face.  It wasn't a terrible match, but, it wasn't...  GOOD.  Then the finish.  It had a sheen, but I just... I don't know.  And for $44 chile, that thing needed to be PERFECTION.  Big on #fail for me.  It went right back to Sephora.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 12, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *GoldenGirl* 



 	MUFE Face and Body. Everybody was RAVING about how great it was, and I actually love MUFE HD, but this was a hot mess for me!  12 was too light, I looked like I was wearing a mask in pictures, and 44 sucked all of the yellow undertones out of my face.  It wasn't a terrible match, but, it wasn't...  GOOD.  Then the finish.  It had a sheen, but I just... I don't know.  And for $44 chile, that thing needed to be PERFECTION.  Big on #fail for me.  It went right back to Sephora.  



  This was my experience exactly with that product.


----------



## lenchen (Jul 14, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> MUFE Face and Body. Everybody was RAVING about how great it was, and I actually love MUFE HD, but this was a hot mess for me!  12 was too light, I looked like I was wearing a mask in pictures, and 44 sucked all of the yellow undertones out of my face.  It wasn't a terrible match, but, it wasn't...  GOOD.  Then the finish.  It had a sheen, but I just... I don't know.  And for $44 chile, that thing needed to be PERFECTION.  Big on #fail for me.  It went right back to Sephora.


	same experiences with face and body here!


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jul 15, 2013)

OMG thank you ladies!  I almost thought something was wrong with me because everyone else seemed to love this foundation so much, but I just wasn't feeling it, and I didn't know why since I love MUFE HD.  Thanks for letting me know I wasn't crazy. 

  	I figured out what the finish reminded me of.. it was like when glue dries and you peel it off.  It was a shinier, less wrinkly version of that on my face.  Even when I powdered, it would stay matte for a while, then I'd look like dried glue again.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 17, 2013)

OMG ELDW "New Truffle", which is also 6N1 as "Truffle" I bought this at a CCO after being assured that it was the same color as the regular Truffle. It is not. It is at least a half-shade darker when I got home and swatched on my arm with my old bottle. That's it for ELDW for me. I look like I have been baked in the oven too long.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 24, 2014)

Adding another miss for me: switching to 510 C in Lancome Teint Idole for summer - too red. I am 470 C usually, and maybe I should have gone with 500 W, which is still not a good match. I think I just need to abandon Lancome for the summer anyway - NO oil control. I am wearing it today because I felt my ELDW made me look a little flat yesterday.


----------

